# bees in water meter



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I use a few sprays of bee quick after a cutout. Bees that remain will walk over each other to get out. Spray it on the inside of the top to make it last longer.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr Beeman...Your experience with Bee Quick has been far better than my experience. I haven't found Bee Quick to be effective for anything, in any application, except it will keep the old Bee Wagon smelling nice. I do not believe a drop of Bee Quick in a water meter would repel anything, much less bees.

Avalonweddingsbcs asked if any thing would keep the straglers away. As I have stated before, Bee Go, will keep them away for 10 lifetimes, and has a half life of three centuries.. But, any time you work with Bee Go, you need to work it from 6 miles away, upwind, utilizing a 20 million cubic feet per minute ventilization system, utilizing an approved gas mask capable of filtering any gas known to man. And yes, I think one drop of Bee Go would keep them out of a water meter for 10,000 years. It will keep the water system personnel out for 500 years.

Bees have a short lifespan and will all be gone in a few days, to no more than a few weeks.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Bee Go...... nasty stuff. I would think that would repel SKUNKS! lol

This cavity was crawling with about 250-300 bees before Bee Quick.







Before extraction..... after extraction a few hundred bees remained (typical).








After extraction and five sprays of Bee Quick. Not one single bee. Foragers even stayed out.

Just our experience with the product.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr Beeman... Good to know. I have not tried Bee Quick in the last 3-4 years, and just maybe it is better now than when I did try it on trees, buildings, after cutouts, for harvesting, etc... When I did try it, it had little or no effect on bees, but, it does smell good. 

I encourage everyone to try a product and see if it works for them.

cchoganjr


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> As I have stated before, Bee Go, will keep them away for 10 lifetimes, and has a half life of three centuries.. But, any time you work with Bee Go, you need to work it from 6 miles away, upwind, utilizing a 20 million cubic feet per minute ventilization system, utilizing an approved gas mask capable of filtering any gas known to man. And yes, I think one drop of Bee Go would keep them out of a water meter for 10,000 years. It will keep the water system personnel out for 500 years.


I bought a bottle of bee go last year, but haven't been brave enough to open it. I may take it to the bee meeting to use for a door prize. :shhhh:


----------

